# Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shipping))



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

One geurgouse female dumbo rat needs a new home. 
comes with her cage and her accesories.
any one interested please let me know. thnks,
skitza


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

shipping is not advisable

is this your rat or another one you found on a pet classified site?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

well, it is a pet classified site. though i just wanted to be sure that people who lived in canada would be about to adopt her. though ya, she is already sold.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

i thought you were going to take a break from the pet classified sites?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

yes i know but i just love looking at all the ratties in need and i picture that i own them and then i always want to double check with my dad because i never know when he might say yes.
but i will stop posting them on here unless it is urgent.
ttyl,
skitza


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

most of us already know to look in the same places you look so posting them here really isn't necessary

the point everyone is trying to bring home to you is that you have been quite obsessive & compulsive about this lately & it can lead to making some very unwise choices that are unhealthy for you & unhealthy for the current pets you have. 

think about what is best for the ones in your care because there is no way in the world to save them all. so consider this, is it really in their best interest to add additional pets or are you doing this in order to fulfill something within yourself? You said you tend to picture these animals as your own but I don't see you express how bringing these animals in would benefit your current population.

you have two that you are responsible for now & that is what is important

if you love looking at all the rats then focus on enjoying the pictures that members post here of all their happy rats with stable lives & lots of love... don't focus on the fact that there are so many out there in need because this will cause you to miss out on the many joys that your two babies can bring you right now.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

plus, if posts like this keep popping up, it's going to push the posts from people who need homes for _their own rats_ further and further down.


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

If no body has taken her I would be interested. What colour is she? Where in canada are you, I am in BC? How much would you want for her? Would she like a hooded ratty female as a friend(my little sisters rat)? Would she like to have a 13 year old girl as an owner? Looking forward to hearing from you! Thank you, Kristen


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*



Skitza said:


> though ya, she is already sold.


she's not available anymore..


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Wonderufl female dumbo ratty for sale in canada.((shippi*

That is okay, thank you for replying! Kristen


----------

